# % of bone in RMB



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had a chart or could tell what % of bone are in different RMB's? I have found some online in articles but not all of the RMB that I am planning on using.

Chicken 1/4's = About 20% bone
Chicken backs= About 49% bone
Chicken Wings= ?
Chicken Necks= ?
Turkey Necks= ?
Pork Necks = ?

I think that I am feeding way to much bone right now and just want to get the ratios right! I love this Raw diet and so does my GSD puppy!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well...I can't really tell you what the percentages are, but I will give you the amounts I feed in 1 meal that is a pound. This is for my male who needs a bit more MM than my female

Chicken quarters - 12 oz quarters 4 oz MM 
Chicken backs - I don't use these
Chicken Wings (I acutally use Duck Wings) - 5-6 oz wings, rest MM (usually closer to 6 though)
Turkey Necks - same as above
pork necks - approx 5 oz necks, rest MM (haven't fed these in awhile, so I can't remember exactly). As an aside note - I started off using pork in very small amounts (2-3 oz) becuase they can cause some dogs gas/loose stools. I would use a different kind of RMB to go with the pork necks to get the right amount of bone. Also, they are tough and I would wait until your pups adult teeth are in (not sure how old your pup is)
Chicken necks - don't use these either

Again...each dog is different and you will have to look at the poop to figure out how to adjust! If you think you are feeding too much bone, cut back on the RMB and add more MM a little at a time and see if that helps and if not, do a bit more.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

golfbum said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a chart or could tell what % of bone are in different RMB's? I have found some online in articles but not all of the RMB that I am planning on using.


The problem is that YOUR chicken thigh may have X% of bone but MINE might have Y% of bone. There's no real way to be 100% accurate.

The goal is to have the diet contact no more than 20% ACTUAL bone. Some dogs can handle more, some can handle less.

Find out what works best for YOUR dog and go with that. 

All that being said I would guess that necks - chicken or turkey - would be close to 75% bone (if not more). Wings are also very high in bone (and expensive  ).


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Lauri and mspiker,

I am just trying to figure out what to feed! I just ordered a 40 pound case of chicken necks and backs, and now I wish maybe I would have just spent the money on 1/4s or something that was less bone and closer to that 20% number. Still looking for some ball park figures on % of bone in those different RMBs.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it. If I got necks and backs - my dogs would eat them just fine. Just use more MM than if you were using quarters. I don't like backs because they have a bit of fat on them (but lots of people feed them - and I'll use them if hacking up a whole chicken), but I would use necks. They just don't usually have them where I buy my food. My strategy is to buy what is cheap - whether it is quarters, chicken necks, etc. 

I try not to get stuck on percentages too much (like Lauri) becuase each food is different and each time you buy one item it is different. I would just pick a starting place and watch the poop. Too constipated - add more MM; too soft - less MM. I think I've read on here that one of Monica Segal's books breaks down the nutrients of popular RMB's...not sure if it tells you the percentage of bone, but if you are looking to go into detail with the raw diet it is something that you might want to get.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from when new to raw feeding....I felt the same when I began, but don't worry, you will get the hang of it quick....it's no exact science as all others have said......first, here is a link to a summary of various poultry bone percentages.....I never rely on yahoo answers alone so under that link you will find one to the USDA Ag. Research Centre...this is data base allows you to select your item (including raw)from a list, you can even enter weight and then gives you a total nutrient break down for your item; this includes cal., phos. and bone....I really found it useful......it is true that one leg may be different than another and you are seeking balance over time, but it will give you an idea anyway......good luck

RAW FEEDERS: What pieces of meat have the most bone? - Yahoo! Answers

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

My opinion is that it's about how much calcium your dog needs for its age & weight and how much calcium it's receiving vs %s of bones in foods. If your number oriented like me and just want to know I posted how I go about doing just that: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/85948-how-i-create-balance-homemade-diet.html


----------

